# Eat, drink and be quiet



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

eat_drink.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 9, 2016


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The Brits have concluded that no level of alcohol consumption is really safe. So they now recommend less drinking. If it's not safe, why not recommend not drinking? People will still do what they want.

http://google.com/newsstand/s/CBIw7_W-2Cg


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Im not sure what would cause a revolution in the UK quicker, removing all food or removing alcohol. I think I'll have to poll my Brit friends next week and see.


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

Lagom said:


> Im not sure what would cause a revolution in the UK quicker, removing all food or removing alcohol. I think I'll have to poll my Brit friends next week and see.


Well everyone I know here just shrugs and carries on as before!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

morning glory said:


> Well everyone I know here just shrugs and carries on as before!


That's kind of my point, Most people aren't particularly motivated by pure health discussions, but more by balancing their enjoyment with their health.

Look at this report of an insurance incentive weight loss program.

http://www.businessinsurance.com/ar...-weight-losing-proposition?tags=|63|70|74|307

It just doesn't impact people even with the positive incentive.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Sorry for all the thread hijacking. I expect FBI/TSA officials to be waiting for me at the airport when we land.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

morning glory said:


> Well everyone I know here just shrugs and carries on as before!


I

I'll drink to that [emoji]128526[/emoji]


----------



## stephthechef (Jan 1, 2016)

Definitely a message that I can get behind!


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

Lagom said:


> I
> 
> I'll drink to that [emoji]128526[/emoji]


Cheers! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

Lagom said:


> I
> 
> I'll drink to that [emoji]128526[/emoji]


I'll join you! No Brit worth his salt would give up his pint!


----------

